# Explain solar power to a simple person?



## Morning Owl (Oct 13, 2005)

Can some give me a web address or name of a good book that explains solar power to me? I would like try it but every thing I read is so complicated that I get about 1 page into it and start to glaze over :help:


----------



## 12vman (Feb 17, 2004)

Here ya go..

http://sunelco.com/classroom.aspx

Check out the glossary of terms also..


----------



## SmartAZ (Sep 17, 2006)

A prestigious university spent several years and many pennies studying solar power and concluded "The most important thing we have learned is that the sun rises in the east and sets in the west."

It's hard to explain such simplicity to someone who is predisposed to make things complicated. It's no accident that most work on the subkect has been subsidized. Real people hang their clothes on a line and call it a solar dryer. Engineers and marketers don't smell any money in that, and that is why they make it more complicated. 

I suggest you don't spend any money on solar power unless it's simple enough to understand without additional education. Here is one example: Get a defunct water heater with a tank that fits inside a defunct refrigerator. Paint thye tank black and set the refrigerator on its back on the south side of your house and hook up the pipes. When the sun is out, open the door. When the sun sets, close the door. Presto -- A solar water heater! It works exactly as well as anything you can buy but it's almost free and anybody can understand how it works.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

SmartAZ-

Morning Owl asked about solar power, not solar heating.


----------



## mondakkid (Oct 17, 2006)

Morning Owl said:


> Can some give me a web address or name of a good book that explains solar power to me? I would like try it but every thing I read is so complicated that I get about 1 page into it and start to glaze over :help:


 Hi Morning Owl....I see that you are also from Mt...I am near Sidney. Solar is a very broad subject. How are you going to use solar? Are you gong to use solar panels to power something or solar to heat your house? I have many books on solar, mostly on how to use solar to help heat your home. jerry


----------



## mondakkid (Oct 17, 2006)

Morning Owl said:


> Can some give me a web address or name of a good book that explains solar power to me? I would like try it but every thing I read is so complicated that I get about 1 page into it and start to glaze over :help:


 Hi Again....Here is a good site. This company has books, and all kinds of cool solar stuff. www.realgoods.com mondakkid


----------

